# The greatest Final Fantasy game?



## aeroxwolf (Apr 14, 2015)

I've been playing Final Fantasy for a few years now and i am just amazed at how good these games are. Ive always been aware of Final Fantasy, but never bothered playing one unit a friend i met in college told me i should try them. Final Fantasy XIII was the first game i played and i enjoyed it that much I have played VI, VII, VIII, IX, X, XII, XIII trilogy and even watched Advent Children. So if you're new to the franchise or a diehard fan, which if your favourite Final Fantasy game?


----------



## Ahkrin Descol (Apr 14, 2015)

Definitely XII, combat feels more 'immersive', albeit odd with the charging meter.  The others feel too restrictive in where I can go (i.e. run away from that lv 34 dinosaur in the starter desert xD).  This said I've only played a bit of VII and completed XIII-1; They just seemed way too linear.  Now if only they'd make a stable port for the PC, I don't trust investing hours into XII on an emulator... :s


----------



## TrishaCat (Apr 14, 2015)

In my opinion, anyways.
XII is my favorite. It offers a large amount of freedom to do and go wherever without giving too much to break a sense of progression. It offered a lot of control over party customization (barring International Zodiac version), had a huge amount of worldbuilding (what different cultures were like, how the different classes of the universe lived, what each monster was liked and used for, etc), a war and politics storyline, great characters (even Vaan had some importance), a Hitoshi Sakimoto soundtrack....I love it! XII was everything I could want from an FF game.

Also, after playing a bit of XIII I think a lot of the flak it gets is unwarranted. It puts a lot of focus on the characters and the combat is some of the best in the series.


----------



## VÃ¦r (Apr 14, 2015)

My favorite, in terms of story, would have to be FFVII: Crisis Core. SOO good. In terms of battle systems I think IX would be my top choice. Gaining skills off of equipped items and gear made things quite challenging at higher levels.


----------



## aeroxwolf (Apr 14, 2015)

Unfortunately, i was playing XII on an emulator and once i beat the first judge and left the imperial air ship, i lost my save file. From what i played, its a good game. Very different from previous games, but thats what i like about it. I think I'll wait for squre to give it the HD treatment for PS4 before i decided to spend more time with it.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Apr 14, 2015)

I like VI. Good story, great villain.

I do not like XII however, I was so bored and tired of bosses that remove their atb charging and mp cost as well as giving themselves invincibility.


----------



## aeroxwolf (Apr 14, 2015)

I did like Kefka Or as i like to call him "the joker of Final Fantasy "


----------



## TrishaCat (Apr 14, 2015)

lupinealchemist said:


> I do not like XII however, I was so bored and tired of bosses that remove their atb charging and mp cost as well as giving themselves invincibility.


At what point did bosses in XII have invincibility? The closest thing to it I can think of is Cid with his rooks, but if you took out the rooks he was defenseless.


----------



## foussiremix (Apr 14, 2015)

FF 13- 2
It was so awesome
And it has an interresting fightsystem

The ending was so sad


----------



## Ahkrin Descol (Apr 14, 2015)

Certainly not helping my fear of emulators, aeroxwolf xD Guess it's a lesson to all to backup as well.  I think there's been rumour going around it's getting some form of remake, I just sincerely hope it's not PS4/XBone exclusive.  The game gets a lot more interesting after the first judge annoyingly enough, if you get the chance again I'd definitely stick to it.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Apr 14, 2015)

So many to choose from yet none from the past ten years. I'd have to go with X myself.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Apr 14, 2015)

Battlechili1 said:


> At what point did bosses in XII have invincibility? The closest thing to it I can think of is Cid with his rooks, but if you took out the rooks he was defenseless.


Paling (physical invincibility), Magic Barrier (magic invincibility), and of course Perfect Defense (all of the above).


----------



## aeroxwolf (Apr 14, 2015)

Yeah, it was a real pain in the ass. I had my characters set up the way i liked them, the gambit system was set up the way i liked it and everyone had at least the first 3 quickenings. Shit happens and knowing square, they'll release XII HD on both last and next-gen platforms to squeeze as much money out of us fans until FF15 arrives


----------



## TrishaCat (Apr 14, 2015)

DarrylWolf said:


> So many to choose from yet none from the past ten years. I'd have to go with X myself.


[video=youtube;H47ow4_Cmk0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H47ow4_Cmk0[/video]

I'm just teasing. X was pretty fun.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Apr 14, 2015)

Final fantasy vii because nanaki. But i still think it's the best one there Is. Battle system.. nanaki.. story.. nanaki.. characters.. nanaki.. experience. . NanaKi.. music.. nanaKi. Everything just blends so perfectly that's it's still one of the best for me. No other final fantasy title came close to this in my opinion. 

my next would be final fantasy tactics. if nanaki didn't exist in vii... then this would be my favorite title. followed closely by IX.



Battlechili1 said:


> Also, after playing a bit of XIII I think a lot of the flak it gets is unwarranted. It puts a lot of focus on the characters and the combat is some of the best in the series.



the battle system in xiii was a huge step up in my opinion. It provided agreat amount of planning and strategy into the fray. Then lightning returns comes along. And i was lIke this battle system blows away xiii. I really liked the battle system for the trilogy. But one of the things that bothered me was linearity. They fixed that in lightning returns but now yer restricted With time so exploring is really minimal. I wouldn't say they focused on the characters in my opinion. I mean other than lightning.. And i really hated Vanille.  She had this annoying voice.


----------



## Astrium (Apr 14, 2015)

My personal favorites are _IV_, _X_, and _XII_â€‹. I got _Type-0 _the other day. So far my younger brother has played it more than I have, but I enjoyed what little bit I played (except that spider-tank thing that's the boss in the tutorial, that fight is bullshit).


----------



## Esper Husky (Apr 14, 2015)

*IMO.* Absolute top personal favorite would be X. Greatest / bestest might be VII or IX. Honorable mentions / loves to Tactics and XIII-2. (These are my top five, in that respect, lol.)


----------



## aeroxwolf (Apr 15, 2015)

It was just a matter of time before someone brought up the laughing scene XD


----------



## aeroxwolf (Apr 16, 2015)

This had me in tears X'D


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 16, 2015)

None of them. x3


----------



## TrishaCat (Apr 16, 2015)

Biochemiphy said:


> None of them. x3


There is no one game in a series of games that's better than the rest? Because that's what you're saying. I mean I would think that a series of 30+ games spanning multiple game genres (RPG, action RPG, turn-based strategy, fighting) is bound to have a few that are better than others.


----------



## KushFox (Apr 17, 2015)

Final Fantasy Tactics: The War of the Lions was a FUXKING MASTERPIECE.

Good fuxking god, yes.

The symbolism, the struggle of Ramza as a heretic to the mainstream church, and the quality of it overall was phenomenal. 

I even own the original PS1 disc <3 

_c' est magnifique._


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 17, 2015)

Dragon Quest is the best Final Fantasy.


----------



## TrishaCat (Apr 17, 2015)

Imperial Impact said:


> Dragon Quest is the best Final Fantasy.


NEVER EVER


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 17, 2015)

Battlechili1 said:


> NEVER EVER


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Apr 17, 2015)

Final Fantasy X, hands down. 

It was one of the first games I completed 100% from the campaign, secret weapons, filled skill trees, to Blitz ball tournaments. Good times, good times~


----------



## NIGHTWOLF-SLYFOX (Apr 24, 2015)

Final Fantasy 14 obviously! You can be a furry so...Yeah! The second choice is Crisis Core, Best story ever!  :3


----------



## Silver64 (Jun 24, 2015)

Battlechili1 said:


> [video=youtube;H47ow4_Cmk0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H47ow4_Cmk0[/video]
> 
> I'm just teasing. X was pretty fun.


Thank you for bringing back the nightmares.


And XII has to be my favorite. That world was beautiful.


----------



## CaptainCool (Jun 24, 2015)

For me it's VII and IX.

IX because it has a great charm, the story and characters are great and it is the best looking one on the PS1.
And VII for some weird reasons. It's the first Final Fantasy I played. It also has a very immersive atmosphere, a cool setting and once you hit disc 2 with the meteor constantly looming in the sky there is this constant feeling of dread and dispair.
Also, the characters are a very memorable. I like pretty much all of the main cast. Other games I played and I don't even remember half the characters, but I remember everyone from VII. I even think that Cloud is a very likable character. He isn't nearly as edgy as the internet makes him out to be. He has a tragic backstory and actual motivations and reasons why he pretended to be someone else.
The plot also isn't as convoluted as everyone makes it out to be. It's complicated, sure. But it's not like it's impossible to understand.
And then there is Sephiroth, who is actually a pretty effective villain in my opinion. He has the clear goal of becoming a god and is driven by his insanity. That works for me!
If anything the only flaw the game has is that they tried too hard to make it cool. Cloud's and Sephiroth's giant swords, Barret's constant swearing and slang, Vincent as the emo edgelord for good measure... The game is over the top in a lot of aspects. But I still love it.

The worst games of the series are X and X-2, and XIII and it's sequels in my opinion. Because they did everything wrong that Final Fantasy VII through IX did right while also making the things they did wrong even worse.


----------



## chesse20 (Jun 24, 2015)

Kingdom Hearts 385/2 Days because it was the only one I could stand playing for more than 2 hours before getting bored


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 24, 2015)

Battlechili1 said:


> I'm just teasing. X was pretty fun.


[video=youtube;1MsvBqmxy9Y]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1MsvBqmxy9Y[/video]


----------



## Cyanomega (Jun 24, 2015)

I've played just about every final fantasy in its original form since 1(2, 3 and five were played on psx) and I love the seires as a whole. FF6 will always be my favorite. I love the story and all the characters. Kefka will always be my favorite villan(he won damnit! Just not in the end...) I spent so many hours in my childhood trying to do absolutely everything in the game. I loved using magicite to learn magic and increase your stats(not to mention summon) and found my first video game protagonist hero!(hint, I chose him as my namesake and have since I first played the game!) the variety of endings for each character was also awesome. I still own the game and make it a point to play it all the way through at least once a year. I still get emotional if I let Cid die in the world of ruin as Celest.


----------



## Misurino (Jun 25, 2015)

I must agree with Cyanomega, FFVI has to be the best one in the series, or at leas the most well written 
The character development and the story are really really good! Characters have their own life, personality and their own problems to deal with... but they fight until the end. I love all of them, I can't decide. Everyone is so particular....And Kefka yes, he is the first villain that actually WON!
However for me IX remains my favourite. The deformed style and the fantasy atmosphere are so beautiful. I really go attached to the characters and their story. I got so many good memories with this game...

Both VI and IX are games that I still enjoy playing now. Doesn't care if they are old, they are so enjoyable that they don't even need a remake in my opinion. (well It will be amazing but I don't want these games to be ruined with trash remakes )


----------



## Willow (Jun 25, 2015)

Kingdom Hearts II :V 

Actually, I think X is one of my favorites. Crystal Chronicles is also a really good one.


----------



## Cyanomega (Jun 25, 2015)

9 was also amazing! Poor Vivi.... And Beatrix was just so damn badass! I actually like a restricted class system better than a customizable class system( I did, however, loose 300+ hours of my life to FFT to create the perfect squad)


----------



## RTDragon (Jun 25, 2015)

I'm going to have to say six considering it's what started introducing me to RPG's as well as the compelling story. As well as V which introduced the customizable job system.


----------



## Derin Darkpaw (Jun 25, 2015)

Sticking with the more traditional Final Fantasy games 6 is definitely my favorite.  It had 14 different characters and with the exception of three of them they manage to make them feel like real people with their own individual character arcs.  Also Kefka is a great villain and is totally better then that horrid excuse for a villain Sephiroth.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 26, 2015)

chesse20 said:


> Kingdom Hearts 385/2 Days because it was the only one I could stand playing for more than 2 hours before getting bored


But Days is the worst Kingdom Hearts. If you're going to break an FF thread with Kingdom Hearts, at least use Kingdom Hearts II or Birth By Sleep.


----------



## Twylyght (Jun 28, 2015)

Hmm, I liked VI and IX.  X was fun at the time..X-2 drove me crazy.  It  was like I was playing Charlie's Angels: Final Fantasy style.  I couldn't stand Yuna and Rikku acting so...ditzy.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Jun 28, 2015)

Battlechili1 said:


> But Days is the worst Kingdom Hearts. If you're going to break an FF thread with Kingdom Hearts, at least use Kingdom Hearts II or Birth By Sleep.


what's wrong with KH1? Its still an FF game, besides it was more harder in a good way :3 

Also, im an X guy
Edit: did anyone else know that the Japanese tidus laugh is even worse than the English?
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ik4JI4D7rZQ


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 28, 2015)

Shadow Jaeger said:


> what's wrong with KH1? Its still an FF game, besides it was more harder in a good way :3


Nothing. Its a fine game. But its rather weak in comparison to others. For instance, there's this (copypasted from another website):
>Kingdom Hearts 1
>Literally the only strategy in the game is to use Aeroga and dodge roll and smack them with your keyblade
>Standard 4 hit combo with Zantesuken or Blitz 
finisher
>Infinite healing
>Every boss has a moveset limited to 3 moves
>Mash square become immune

>Kingdom Hearts 2
>Bosses require you to interchange combo plus and air combo plus to avoid hitting revenge values
>Bosses require you to change out Finishing Plus and your finishers to avoid hitting revenge value
>Need to think whether to use Explosion or Guard Break or Slapshot or Dodge Slash or various other abilities based on boss
>Five different drive forms
>Magic is useful in your base form
>Magic is even more useful in your other forms and changes based on forms
>Limits in Limit Form
>Keep track of boss's automatic ultimates
>Every boss has at least 5 abilities to use based on phases
>Limited healing
>Limits
>Dodging with aerial dodge
>Needing to know which dodge to use for which situation
>Reaction commands


----------



## AdelynBlair (Feb 7, 2017)

Hmm, I am partial to FFVIII as well as FFX (FFX was really the first FF I beat).


----------



## xaliceonfire (Feb 8, 2017)

FFIX is my favorite. Great storyline, fleshed out characters. The designs and comedy in it were amazing as well.

FFXII is my least favorite. Not saying it is a bad game, it just wasn't for me.


----------



## Sogreth (Feb 8, 2017)

Some of my favorites would have to be VI, IX and Tactics (not the GBA ones, not that they are bad, just like original Tactics a lot more.)

In all honesty though, I like ALL of them, but those 3 are just my top. After X though, I started to lose interest. X-2, XII, XIII (and the awful sequels that followed it -_-). I haven't played XI or XIV, so I don't have an opinion on those.

I'll always be a Final Fantasy fan. Even if I'm not impressed with how the games are now.


----------



## xaliceonfire (Feb 8, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> Some of my favorites would have to be VI, IX and Tactics (not the GBA ones, not that they are bad, just like original Tactics a lot more.)
> 
> In all honesty though, I like ALL of them, but those 3 are just my top. After X though, I started to lose interest. X-2, XII, XIII (and the awful sequels that followed it -_-). I haven't played XI or XIV, so I don't have an opinion on those.
> 
> I'll always be a Final Fantasy fan. Even if I'm not impressed with how the games are now.



I enjoyed FFX, but all the latter never interested me. However, I'm in love with FFXV.


----------



## Sogreth (Feb 8, 2017)

xaliceonfire said:


> I enjoyed FFX, but all the latter never interested me. However, I'm in love with FFXV.



I really liked X as well. It was just everything after that point. Once they merged with Enix, was when it started to go downhill, IMO. Which was right after X.

Also forgot about XV, haven't played that one yet either.


----------



## xaliceonfire (Feb 8, 2017)

Sogreth said:


> I really liked X as well. It was just everything after that point. Once they merged with Enix, was when it started to go downhill, IMO. Which was right after X.


Totally agree... I've tried X-II - XIV afterward (except for online only) and I just couldn't get into them. Either the battle system was wonky or I couldn't get into the storyline.


----------



## Sogreth (Feb 8, 2017)

Reading some of these posts...

I wouldn't consider Kingdom Hearts as a Final Fantasy game. Is it just because it's from the same creator? By that logic Romancing Saga and The Last Remnant would be Final Fantasy games.

Or is it because it has FF characters in it? Because by THAT logic KH would also be considered a Disney game, like Castle of Illusion or Goofy's Fun House...or something...


----------



## MaikeruNezumi (Feb 8, 2017)

I've only played 1, 4, 7, and 8.

So far, I really like FF4 and FF7.


----------



## KeitoTheMidnightFox (Feb 8, 2017)

For me, FF3 (FF6), FFX, FFXI, FXIV, FFIX, FFVII and FFXIV. Oh and FFXV


----------

